# NEARLY CURED!it will go away, dont lose hope



## AlaaRn (Oct 9, 2012)

hi

i had DP for 4 years (15-19)

im 23 now

it stopped one day with no introduction

my personality is fragile

and i had some bad experiences

i wasnt used to fighting back,i usually take things in and accept anytihng and dont like to harm others

was very "kind".

i took serenada for 10 days(losteral) 2 mnths ago

the 10th day i woke up from sleeping with panic attack

and it got the DP back for a week nearly

since then it comes and goes

it's been with me for nearly 1 week

io felt very trapped in this tim and very helpless

but decided to react to anytihng that bothers me

not accept things,not tolerate idiots

andrespond back to anything that bothers me

m now nearly cured

i am still fighting

and m planning to never give up

planning totake controll over my life and my body and my self

this is what i found to help"

1- try to find out why ur mind is trying to give u a break(in my case ,tension,i feel tension nearly all day and got alot going on in my mind, had problems with husband

,didnt finish uni out of fear,very weak).

find out what is going on and fix it, FACE things

now m relaxing

2-religion helped m alot,i am a muslim, afte rlistening to quran i feel very reliefed.

3-exercising, i started walkiing around the house2 days ago,ii dunbo if this helps,.but i need to get some fresh air

4- strength, beleive that you will be ok.believe that ur mind is trying to mak u feel better, ur mind isnt ur enemy,
show ur mind that u can handle things,that u can relax when ur back on controll.

5-drinking alot of water

6-do what feels right,and relax

7- Talking positively to ur self, try to program ur mind to thinking positively

8-last but not least, watch inspiring survivinh stories about people, i just saw in the DRs, a story about a man who was burnt all over his body

and against all odds could manage to talk again and ewalk again and had a facial transplant( transplant right)

and an other point,find someone who cares and feel the love, i was always ttrying to be strong infronbt of my parents and my mother,but i felt so down and so broke furing this week that i just started crying infront opf them, it's ncie to feel that i shouldnt act and be strong while m suffeing.

so yes FACING THING

Dp is like a nightmare, i know it feels like ur trapped,like u cant get away, but no,it will..never lose hope.

\think positiverly,.dont pay attention to those saying it wil stay forever

look at me, i was fine for 3 years

look at others

understand it, dont be obssessive about it

relax and live ur life

i will be ok

as u will be ok


----------



## AlaaRn (Oct 9, 2012)

in addiction to that

dont stay in this forum

i came just to post and tell others not to feel in despair

coz i felt very lonely and trapped

i dont wish this to happen to anyone

leave this frame of forum


----------

